

People On Things They Couldn’t Believe About America Until They Moved Here - arunitc
http://thoughtcatalog.com/michael-koh/2013/11/16-people-on-things-they-couldnt-believe-about-america-until-they-moved-here/

======
revicon
Step 1: Find a popular quora thread

Step 2: Be a dick and cut and paste everyone's comments into your shitty blog
post

Step 3: Profit!

~~~
schrodinger
At least he's not making me register for an account...

------
andrewcooke
could a helpful indian hner please explain what EMI means? (Triya
Bhattacharya, 3rd point)

also, one thing i didn't read that surprised me when i stayed in the us for
some time (in new haven) - the strength of the correlation between wealth and
skin colour.

~~~
downer97
EMI means credit. Credit cards paid via "Equal Monthly Installments."
Financing with monthly payments towards a loan or product purchase. Consider
that businesses like Best Buy and Victoria's Secret offer financing on their
own store-specific credit cards.

The clue is in the context from the article:

    
    
      It’s like the people there live on EMIs. Cars, phones, 
      everything. And even the lower middle class can afford 
      this stuff. It’s like everyone has an iPhone.
    

Also, my personal favorite:

    
    
      Grinding. The dance form.
    

...honestly, I'm an American, and I can't believe that one either.

~~~
andrewcooke
ah thanks. exactly the same happens here in chile. even at the supermarket,
they ask if you want to pay in installments.

